# 10-9 [Stud Mangrove, Bull on the Fly, & Plenty of White Trout]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Let's face it, I haven't been fishing as much as I'd like to lately. School sucks & I've been busy with a whole lot of other things, so late last night Nathan & I decided to hit the water to relieve some stress. Since Nathan doesn't have a yak, he took our buddy Tylor's 8' little kids yak, which Tylor calls "Ol Blue," out in the hopes of breaking her in on some bulls. Unfortunately that didn't happen, but that's not to say we didn't have a great time & boat some good fish. Had a blast with that smaller bull on the fly & also got to bring home plenty of fish for a cookout with the crew today. Everyone loved the Cajun friend trout sandwiches for lunch. 

*Tally for the Night:*

*Me: * 29'' bull on the fly & about a half a dozen white trout
*Nathan:* A bunch of white trout, a big sailcat, & a FAT 15.5'' mangrove

Tight lines everyone. 

P.S. Big thanks to Tim for hooking us up with that slot to take home, looking forward to hitting the water with you soon my friend. & it was nice talking & hanging with you too Kyle. I think the four of us could really put the heat on some fish sometime in the near future!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Amazing photos as usual. Nice mess of fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice report....I know how you feel about lack of fishing time....I need to catch some Fish....thafish!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hell yea nice bag dude... love and miss those cookouts. I have like 50 flounder in the freezer and counting one of these days we'll do a giant flounder fish fry!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Whoaaaaa, Sawyer----the odds aren't good anymore!!! 3 dudes and 2 chicks??? Man ohh man! 

Looks like another great night brother!!! Good deal!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Hell yea nice bag dude... love and miss those cookouts. I have like 50 flounder in the freezer and counting one of these days we'll do a giant flounder fish fry!!!


I can't wait for that one bro!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice mess 'o fish and excellent report. I just don't think you got all ur stress relieved. Maybe you should go fishing again!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Very nice mess 'o fish and excellent report. I just don't think you got all ur stress relieved. Maybe you should go fishing again!!!


Isn't that the truth. I'll definitely be out there again one of these next few nights, you can't count on that! Hopefully I see ya out there man! :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Been away for the last 3 weeks. Slowly making our way home now. Should be home in about 4 more days. I'm ready to sling some lures...


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Great report Sawyer. A great milestone catch. 

A sight casted, cruising Bull Redfish, from a kayak, at night, in a fifteen mile per hour wind and bouncing in heavy chop.

As far as your odds. With the redhead drinking directly from a bottle of Blackjack, I like everybody's odds.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Great report Sawyer. A great milestone catch.
> 
> A sight casted, cruising Bull Redfish, from a kayak, at night, in a fifteen mile per hour wind and bouncing in heavy chop.
> 
> As far as your odds. With the redhead drinking directly from a bottle of Blackjack, I like everybody's odds.


What can I say? Her & I share similar interests. 

Shoot me a text & we'll plan a night this week to slay some reds together. I mean, if you're down with that, old man.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Great night, happy we made it out together man! And it was great meeting Tim and Kyle, a couple of awesome dudes. Caught the white trout and fat mangrove on a purple haze matrix shad. I tried my best but a bull red just wasn't on the menu for me. Oh, and I would rather swim 3 mile than take Ol' Blue out there again, she handles about as well as a 8ft piece of lead and is slower than molasses on a cold winter morning.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Oh, and I would rather swim 3 mile than take Ol' Blue out there again, she handles about as well as a 8ft piece of lead and is slower than molasses on a cold winter morning.


Hahaha, I thought she handled The Mile pretty well for being an 8' yak made for little kids. :laughing:


----------



## phutch (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice thafish! Glad you made it out there, I always enjoy reading your reports


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

phutch said:


> Very nice thafish! Glad you made it out there, I always enjoy reading your reports


Thanks, that's good to hear man! Hopefully I'll have another for you to check out later this week.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gonna be on the water again tonight. If anyone else is out there come say what's up!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Gonna be on the water again tonight. If anyone else is out there come say what's up!


What's up


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> What's up


Ya missed out last night homie. Incoming report. :thumbup:


----------

